

Over 100,000 Unsuspecting Wordpress Sites Take Part in a DDoS Attack - Golddisk
http://thesurge.net/over-100-thousand-unsuspecting-wordpress-sites-take-part-in-a-ddos-attack/

======
flaxin
Q: if i were using WordPress for a site and removed the 'generator' meta tag,
would my site be part of _this_?

